# Netzwerkverbindung wird unterbrochen



## ansa (24. September 2002)

Hallo 

folgendes Problem: 
Peer-toPeer Netzwerk mit fünf Rechnern, 2x Win2000, 1x NT 4.0 und 2x Windows 98; verbunden über TP Kabel und Hub; Protokoll TCP/IP und 100MBits/sec. 
Im Netzwerk läuft eine Buchhaltungssoftware (shm Europrofit) die als Serverinstallation auf einem der Win98 Rechner installiert ist. Auf allen anderen Rechnern ist die Clientversion installiert. Ruft man von einem der Clients das Programm auf, kommt es häufig vor, dass während des Arbeitens die Netzwerkverbindung unterbrochen wird. Ergebnis ist natürlich, dass sich die Software aufhängt und fast immer die Datenbank beschädigt. 
An was kann es liegen, dass die Netzwerkverbindung immer unterbrochen wird. 
Mir ist übrigens schon in anderen Netzwerken aufgefallen in denen Win2K Rechner intergriert waren, dass die Netzverbindung unterbrochen wird. 
Ich hoffe dass jemand helfen kann 

Gruß Ansa


----------



## Moartel (25. September 2002)

Hm, so was ist mir noch gar nicht untergekommen. Es wird aber wohl am Netzwerk und nicht am Programm liegen. Sicherheitshalber würde ich mal testen ob es bei anderen Anwendungen zu ähnlichen Schwierigkeiten kommt. Dann wäre ein Wackelkontakt im Hub, oder ein etwas locker eingestecktes Kabel darin (ist mir kürzlich an meinem DSL-Modem passiert) ein heißer Tipp.

Was mich dabei noch interessieren würde: Ich schätze mal die Clients sind die ganze Arbeitszeit über mit einem Passwort auf dem Server der Buchhaltungssoftware eingeloggt. Kommt die Trennung des Netzwerks nur oder hauptsächlich während Transfers oder im Leerlauf vor?


----------

